
Article: Plaintext passwords are sefe enough - vicek22
https://blog.viktomas.com/posts/plaintext-passwords/
======
tastroder
The article goes on to describe how hard it would be to crack their, despite
the title, non-plaintext password. What exactly is the point the author is
trying to make here?

~~~
vicek22
Oh, I see how the title could be confusing. I should probably use a title
along the lines of "Using text passwords for encryption is safe enough"?

The point I was trying to make is that reasonably long password (six simple
words) makes AES encryption with key transformations almost impossible to
crack. (As opposed to my intuition).

Thanks for taking the time to write the comment. It's the first time I shared
my article on HN.

~~~
tastroder
Oh, I see, thanks for clarifying, I was seriously confused for a minute there
:)

~~~
vicek22
:) It's great to get feedback. I wish you a splendid weekend.

